# Hot Hatch 8k to spend



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

So I have decided to buy a little hot hatch for around 8k. Now I am not a fan of Fords or Vauxhall. Or anything French. Any other suggestions please?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Polo GT or any of the other VW group ? 
Prob get one of the DS3 - not sure I'd class it as a hot hatch...
Pug ?
Clio ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Clio Renault Sport, Seat Cupra, R56 JCW?


----------



## Hainsey (Mar 14, 2015)

Golf R32? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Type R?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have owned a Mini Cooper S, loved it, so would want to try something new. I would love an r32, would be very expensive to run. Type R possible, I am more a fan of the EP3, which are either expensive, or hard to find a bargain.

Not really a fan of Renault or Pug


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Not much left then as most good options ruled out? fiesta red Edition my son has is great and we have the new JCW and I still love a blast in son's car


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mazda 3 MPS. They are quick cars and faster than many things with more power.

A BMW 130i would be another good option. Pick a decent one and it should be depreciation free.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Mazda 3 MPS. They are quick cars and faster than many things with more power.
> 
> A BMW 130i would be another good option. Pick a decent one and it should be depreciation free.


Was thinking about a 1 series Hatch but did not hint you would get a good 130i at that cash Kerr?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

The Mazda 3 MPS are hard to get hold of and the tax on a older one is £500+ You wont get a 130i for that cash, I have looked before.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

GOLF GTI or R32
Cupra
Civic type R (loads about that are supercharged)
Scirocco (just bough the wife one, it's superb even in thee blue option/DSG guise)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There's a few 130i about. You might have to wait as they are rare, but they pop up.

This one is only £5500 and the guy claims it's immaculate.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201705205652874?atmobcid=soc3

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bmw/bmw-130i-m-sport.-only-59k-miles/1232340471

An auto....I would go for manual.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bmw/bmw-1...paddle-shift-bmw-1-series.-bmw-130/1250706964

A low mileage MPS. A bit of haggling and I'm sure he'd sell for £8k.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201705305944035?atmobcid=soc3


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mazda MPS http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAZDA-3-M...205122?hash=item5448f40782:g:Y~kAAOSwblZZNyJ4

But its £500 road tax, so I just could not afford it really.

Renault - http://www.petrolheadsmotorcompany....t-renaultsport-cup-3dr-wirral-201612090481990 Looks okay, just looks a bit bland on the interior.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A 130i M Sport LE from a main dealer. A little haggling needed, but not miles out.

https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/bmw/1-series/1-series-130i-m-sport-le-3dr/7239715


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Audi s3. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am after just a small car, in terms of size, Mini, Clio, Corsa etc.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's a few I saw on Autotrader. Some lovely cars within budget. Don't rule out the French cars though. I've owned around 10 and they've been Tue most reliable I've ever owned. VAG could learn a thing or two from Peugeot and Renault in my experience.

My favourite is the Clio.

Cooks






















































































Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Here's a few I saw on Autotrader. Some lovely cars within budget. Don't rule out the French cars though. I've owned around 10 and they've been Tue most reliable I've ever owned. VAG could learn a thing or two from Peugeot and Renault in my experience.
> 
> My favourite is the Clio.
> 
> ...


Some nice choices there cookies, if any of these don't float his boat then we might as well pack our bags and get our coats :lol:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've never owned a French car. But I have been told to go for a Renault Cup. I have found:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292049662549 and http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ake=RENAULT&model=CLIO&postcode=l259pq&page=1


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Also like a GTI: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...OLKSWAGEN&advertising-location=at_cars&page=1


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Kerr said:


> A 130i M Sport LE from a main dealer. A little haggling needed, but not miles out.
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/bmw/1-series/1-series-130i-m-sport-le-3dr/7239715


THIS! I miss mine..... 

http://www.babybmw.net/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=63860


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/362001205122

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...atedTrim=Sport&make=SUZUKI&model=SWIFT&page=1


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Out of them for me the Megane RS 250 stands out. I test drove one a few years back and was blown away by it, unfortunately my sons child seat wouldn't fit in the back. Well it would fit but I would have needed to remove his legs lol. Great drivers car though.

James.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

So just need to pick a few. So I would love the BMW, maybe one day. I am thinking Golf GTI. Or something like that Clio or the Swift Sport. Any advice on the Clio?


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

I assume it would be the face lift 3 door Clio RS200? They are fantastic cars, but if its a daily driver the harder suspension can be a bit tiresome all the time, ESP around town. Interior is typical Renault with some average plastics, not bad, but nothing great either. They are quite reliable cars (even if people still use the French car jokes) Best thing to do is test drive one and see what you think. My Corsa Nurburgring edition can be a bit of a pain around town with its hard suspension, but I knew that before buying it. 

James.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

So basically you want a German hatchback.
Take you pic, there all the same underneath!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Out of the list I posted, my picks would be the RenaultSport Clio first, RenaultSport Megane second, the Leon Cupra third and the Golf GTi fourth. 

The Clio is a fabulous wee car. Go and drive one. The Cup chassis can be a wee bit harsh, but the 'ordinary' RenaultSport Clio is still an incredibly capable wee car. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

A quick question.

Is this a daily drive or something a bit more "special" if you know what I mean?

If the latter how about something more "classic" (perhaps to keep and which may appreciate in value) such as:

http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C861360

Just an idea.

Good luck with the search.

Andy.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

AndyN01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick question.
> 
> ...


The last 3 letters of the registration plate sum up that car.:lol:

Massively overpriced too.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Its to be used daily, so you would avoid a Renault Clio Cup and just go for the normal Renault Clio? What did everyone think of the one I posted? I quite like the Swift Sport, just for it being a little different. So I think out of the small category:

Renault Clio
Pug 208 Gti
Corsa VXR
Polo Gti - although I love the new one.
Swift Sport
Abarth 595

I could obviously look at something Golf size so was thinking

Golf Gti
Honda Civic Type R
Volvo C30

But I think something that is good to drive, reliable, and has a bit of kit on the car. I am looking for a car about 20 miles from L19 2RF.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I love a golf but even I wouldn't spunk £5k on a mk3 no matter how unmolested it is.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Abarth .


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Ek9/dc2/dc5 type r


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

possul said:


> So basically you want a German hatchback.
> Take you pic, there all the same underneath!


Not really.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

S3 (8l). Look for an unmolested example- They are available.
Fast as f..k, and endless tuneability...future classic .


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

8k... ek9 type r!!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

So many cars - so many variables

Id suggest you work out exactly what it is that you want from a car and go and drive some of them


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

Another vote for the Abarth 500


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

ED30 Golf GTi

Does most things right.

Plus for £300 they map to 310bhp


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222527852562


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Mugen said:


> Ek9/dc2/dc5 type r


I miss my DC5 sooooooo much.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

andy665 said:


> So many cars - so many variables
> 
> Id suggest you work out exactly what it is that you want from a car and go and drive some of them


Hit the Nail on the head


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I know you said you don't like Fords, but wouldn't you consider a Mk1 Focus Rs? If you can pick up a decent one for around £8k that's what I'd be looking at. Mines been super reliable over the last 5 years and 75k miles as a daily driver. They're dead easy and pretty cheap to tune too. To get around 300bhp only requires a remap and exhaust. Would essentially be a free car too, as you won't lose any money on it. If you look after it you're more likely to make money on it, even if it is being used every day


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

With that budget I'd be looking at a DC2, EP3 or 182 Clio Trophy in that order.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

LeeH said:


> I miss my DC5 sooooooo much.


That is lovely, you must have found it very hard to part company with it.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i had the same 'dilemma' 18 mnths ago.

i looked at the S3 and Focus ST3. but went for the R32 - nothing beats the noise from the V6 and they'll never make anything like it again.

it is expensive to run in regards of fuel and tax (25mpg and £500 a year) but all over costs are the same as a Golf. but no disrespect if your thinking of getting a 'hot' hatch then the running costs will ne higher than normal.

rob below makes a good point with the edition 30, faster than my R once chipped but till a whinny 4 pot :lol:

you only live once - buy a R. dont be put off with travelling to buy the right car. i went to belfast for mine





robertdon777 said:


> ED30 Golf GTi
> 
> Does most things right.
> 
> Plus for £300 they map to 310bhp


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

kingswood said:


> i had the same 'dilemma' 18 mnths ago.
> 
> i looked at the S3 and Focus ST3. but went for the R32 - nothing beats the noise from the V6 and they'll never make anything like it again.
> 
> ...


Love this car, always wanted one but never had the opportunity so I just moved on, yours is a fine example. :thumb:


----------



## Daz. (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd be buying a Megane R26 and spending the remainder on a couple of mods - weapon.


----------



## Evo_automotive (Feb 1, 2011)

I also own an R26 ( but you don't wan't a french car ) so I had a 130i msport for 3 years - have you considered one of those?
-Not the sharpest handling things but not bad. 
+ Engine / driving position / interior quality / reliability / fit and finish.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm thinking about selling my mk5gti, plus you'll have loads of change from your budget:thumb:


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

If that was my money I'd be looking at the following: ED30 Mk5 Golf GTi (or a Pirelli Edition if can find one as rare as rocking horse s**t), Mk4/5 Golf R32 (Mk4 are going up in value so good investment), Leon K1, Audi S3 8P (might just scrape one for that money), Mk1 Focus RS (another good investment if can find good one for money), Megane 250. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Another vote for the 130i if it was me but everything I have seen was more than 8K.

Renault R26 was the daddy of hot hatches at the time and would be a hoot to drive.

Hondas will all be fairly bullet proof, my old Type R could never scare you financially or become a handful to drive, it seemed fast at the time though.

Impreza springs to mind but many will have been thrashed.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

How about a warm remapped leggy mk6 Golf GTD ?
Not bad at all


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

147 GTA


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oof that's pretty !! Looking at Guilietta QV/Veloce 240's atm. Next car is def gonna be an Alfa. But yeah the 147 with the last of the V6 3.2 engines wasn't it?

James.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

insanejim69 said:


> Oof that's pretty !!


It's pretty alright, pretty  big! Jeeesus :lol:

I've always loved the styling of Alfa's. The new Giulia Quadrifoglio is absolutely gorgeous! It's probably the nicest looking car of 2017


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

insanejim69 said:


> Oof that's pretty !! Looking at Guilietta QV/Veloce 240's atm. Next car is def gonna be an Alfa. But yeah the 147 with the last of the V6 3.2 engines wasn't it?
> 
> James.


Yep, that's mine. The famous Busso V6 3.2 engine. Sounds fantastic


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Golf R32?


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Mazda 3 mps all day long. Yes they are in the higher tax bracket but that's only equals another £20 per month which is more than affordable. 

Ben


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

147 GTA. Interior like a Ferrari and the best looking hatch of the lot.

Just don't complain about parts availability when it breaks.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Clarkey-88 said:


> It's pretty alright, pretty  big! Jeeesus :lol:
> 
> I've always loved the styling of Alfa's. The new Giulia Quadrifoglio is absolutely gorgeous! It's probably the nicest looking car of 2017


I viewed it on my phone the other day which scaled it down. Just viewed on my Surface 3 and jesus yep thats a big picture. :doublesho

James.


----------

